# Störgeräusche/Knacken in MP3-Streams



## professional75 (7. April 2011)

Hallo!

Ich verwende einen Windows Server 2008 mit Windows Media Services um einige selbstgemachte Lieder in MP3 Format zu streamen (--> http://server.agc.at/streaming)

Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass beim Abspielen des Streams in leisen Passagen eines Liedes feine Knackser im Audiomaterial zu hören sind. Hör ich mir die Lieder normal über Netzlaufwerk an, sind die Tracks sauber (von 192kBps bis 320kBps, Exportiert aus Cubase 5)

Hat irgendwer einen Rat für mich, woher diese Störgeräusche kommen und wie ich sie wegbekomme? Sind das generelle Auswirkungen der Streaming-Technologie?
Ich bin mit der Soundqualität so nicht zufrieden und würde das gerne lösen.

Besten Dank im Voraus und herzliche Grüße aus Wiener Neudorf/Österreich.
mfg
Chris


----------

